# Stanza Running Hot



## Weezie12 (Nov 4, 2004)

My 1990 Stanza is running hot. New water pump, thermostat, radiator was replaced about a year ago. Don't know why it's doing this. No water in oil, but there looks like oil in the radiator. Any one have any ideas? Thanks


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

Weezie12 said:


> My 1990 Stanza is running hot. New water pump, thermostat, radiator was replaced about a year ago. Don't know why it's doing this. No water in oil, but there looks like oil in the radiator. Any one have any ideas? Thanks


Make sure you have a 50/50 water to coolant ratio. you can buy a tool to check the ratio for pretty cheap (less than $5) at most parts stores.


----------

